# Bobcat 751 Skid Steer loader



## TOMLESCOEQUIP

I'm selling my 751 bobcat skid steer loader as I just purchased a larger one. I'm the second owner ( I purchased it 3 years ago with about 650 hours on it from the gentleman who bought it new) and it now has 810 original hours on it. 

    The tires are 90% & everything works like it should. It has the aux hyd hookups (std, not high flow). 

   This is very clean & a completely turn key unit  

All paint & decals are original.

Comes with a 5' low profile dirt bucket.

It would be hard to find a cleaner one.

$10,500 firm

I'm not looking for trades at this time.

Thanks

Tom

cell 330 231 0901


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Looks to be in good shape.  Shouldn't last long.


----------



## TOMLESCOEQUIP

Sold it yesterday !


----------

